# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  قيمة الدية الكاملة والدية المغلظة

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*قيمة الدية الكاملة والدية المغلظة
اصدر مولانا جلال الدين محمد عثمان رئيس القضاء منشورا عدل بموجبه قيمة الدية الكاملة لتكون ثلاثين ألف جنيه سوداني ، كما عدل قيمة الدية المغلظة لتصبح أربعين الف جنيه 
ووجه المنشور المحاكم عند اصدارها لاحكام الديات مراعاة مقتضيات الفقرتين الرابعة والخامسة من المادة 45 من القانون الجنائي لسنة 1991م بشأن الكفالة والتنفيذ المدني ، وعليها أن تراعي مقتضيات الفقرتين الأولي والثانية من ذات المادة وذلك بعدم اغفال النص علي موجباتهما في منطوق الحكم 
وحدد المنشور سريان هذا التعديل علي الحوادث التي تقع اعتبارا من اليوم الأول من يناير 2010م ، أما الحوادث الواقعة قبل ذلك التاريخ فيطبق فيها التقدير السابق للدية ولو كان نظرها بعد سريان هذا التعديل 
وقال رئيس القضاء في منشوره أنه تحقيقا لأغراض الشارع في تشريع نظام الديات ، وبعد مراعاة مقتضيات ملابسات الزمان والمكان ومتغيراتهما ، وما طرا علي الظروف الاقتصادية وقيمة الاثمان والمثمنات ، وبعد التشاور مع الجهات المختصة ومع عدم الاخلال بما نص عليه المنشور الجنائي رقم (1) لسنة 2000م في فقرتيه السادسة والسابعة اصدر هذا المنشور 
ولقد كانت قيمة الدية الكاملة قبل هذا التعديل بمبلغ 20 ألف جنيه سوداني ، في حين كانت قيمة الدية المغلظة 30 ألف جنيه سوداني 

*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ان شاء الله تخف جرائم القتل او تختفي 
تخريمة : اهل المقتول دايما او في اغلب الاحيان بكونو عاوزين القصاااااااااص
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*اللهم لا توقفنا فى مثل هذا الموقف
ظالما" او مظلوما"






مشكور أخ /ابراهيم
على المعلومة القانونية
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ان شاء الله تخف جرائم القتل او تختفي 
تخريمة : اهل المقتول دايما او في اغلب الاحيان بكونو عاوزين القصاااااااااص



 اسعدني مرورك الاخ الكريم  خالد عيساوي  حقيقة كلامك صاح *حاليا انا لدي جريمتي قتل امثل  فيهما اؤلياء الدم وبالفعل كلهم طالبوا بالقصاص ** وذكر لي ابو المرحوم عندما ادانت المحكمة الجاني بالقتل العمد وعرضت عليه الخيارات الثلاث وهي العفو او الديه او القصاص وذكر انه لايبيع جنازه ابنه وطالب بالقصاص بالرغم من المحاوله في اقناعه ان ذلك ليس بيعا انما هي احكام الشريعة الاسلاميه** شكرا لك الاخ الكريم خالد
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتز المكى
					

اللهم لا توقفنا فى مثل هذا الموقف
ظالما" او مظلوما"






مشكور أخ /ابراهيم
على المعلومة القانونية



 الاخ الكريم باشمهندس معتز المكي مشكور علي المرور 
انت يا باشمهندس اكثر من الواقع فيه في الكرسي حاليا والاسلحة المحرمه كلها صوبك داير اكثر من كده؟  لكن انا برضو عامل ليك كمين في لفة الشعبيه وطالع علي كبري شمبات* خليك جاهز  
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*شكرا يا استاذ على التنوير القانوني 
وزي ما قال الحبيب معتز الله يبعدنا من مثل هذه قضايا 
*

----------

